# Minn Kota Riptide vs. Motorguide Great White



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I am looking to buy a 12V bow mount SW trolling motor and have looked to the Minn Kota and the Motorguide. I have found terrible reviews on each! I wanted to see if I could get a recommendation on which way to go. (It's going on a 17' Key West CC boat)


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

i've owned both. I now run a Minn Kota and like it alot better. Performance, durability and the length of use per charge are better!


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

I've owned both as well, and both were in the past two years also.
*Minn Kota* is *BY FAR* the one to own, much more durable, longer lasting run time, and better corosion resistance.
The motor guide(which you must remember is built by mercury) I owned had major problems and spent 3 out of the 6 months I owned it in the shop.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I would go with Minn Kota, I have a 55lb riptide I bought last year. I spoke to a trolling motor repair guy here in Birmingham, he said Minn Kota. I got it at Academy.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Minn Kota....but their cheaper models are crap too.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

When you go to top of the line 24V in MinKota it has a better brush holder than the others and with that the brushes don't make the brush holder get hot and melt.

After a long time of reading about Trolling Motors on the Bowfishing site and people bad mouthing this brand or that brand, I came to the conclusion that these people are extreamly hard on equipment. They bang into stuff all the time with them.
The most abuse I give one is the skeg hitting some sand.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a 2002 Motor Guide 24v and have only had one problem where it went to the shop. A wire came loose inside. Other than that, it's been great. I would definitely look at a 24v if you can, since the run time is about twice compared to the 12v.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

I owned both and I will only use a motor guide if someone gave it to me. Motor guide was trouble from the start, I am glad to be rid of it.


----------

